
Ancient vulnerabilities on Giuliani's security website - iamjeff
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/01/13/giuliani_joomla_outdated_site/
======
pawadu
> "You can probably break into Giuliani's server," said Robert Graham of
> Errata Security. "I know this because other FreeBSD servers in the same data
> center have already been broken into, tagged by hackers, or are now serving
> viruses.

Your assumption is that being a "cybersecurity company" means you understand
security. But see this extract from that other Giuliani article on HN:

> Since 2003 ... nominally advised clients on cybersecurity, but people who
> have worked with his firm say the advice is focused more on liability
> mitigation for companies rather than implementing best security practices.

